# One Heck of a weekend for Capt.Hollis Forrester 8-8,8-9 Matagorda



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Ok guys heres how well this wonderful weekend started for us. Friday I had Burt Jones and Alan Hill in my boat which was a pleasure to have such wonderful fisherman and hardcore troopers. All 3 of had our own game plan and we all headed in 3 seperate directions the minute we put our wading belts on and slipped out of the boat into the darkness of 5:00 am. Burt stuck tight to the shorelines producing a 6lb speck, 5lb speck and several other trout + his limit of reds throwing assasins. Alan stuck with top-water all day and had nonstop action with his limit + of reds and several trout. Myself, I had to stick it out with top water until noon, and switched over to a mauler with an assasin from then on coming up with a limit + of redfish, and several trout to go along with it. 
Now we go to Saturday with Alan Hill, and my partner in crime Capt. Dustin Lee. Again we will arrive on the shoreline at 5:00 am, and myself completely wore out from the day before, but have to show no weakness to these fellas because I would have been hammered on the whole day from these fellas. The scoop, well we all stuck with top waters until atleast noon, but we all ended up with assasins and picking off grass for the rest of the day, we had no other choice because thats what they wanted. We all caught plenty of trout and probably over 100 redfish between us all. 80 % of the reds we landed were 23" to 29", very few small ones. Just an awesome 2 days for all of us!! www.capthollisforrester.com and Capt Dustin Lee @ www.texasbigfish.com


----------



## D-kirk2 (Sep 4, 2007)

way to kick their ***** Hollis looks like a real nice weekend


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats to you! Thanks for sharing the pics and the report.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

some nice fish there


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

Great report Captain. East or West bay?


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

NICE!!


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

This was the East end of West Bay, sorry about that ..


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

dont forget but those mid-coast corks rigged mauler style are unbelievable...


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice report! Thomas and I are looking forward to our trip with you sometime.


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

ATTABOY , I didnt make it down that way this weekend but next weekend , look out , remember I promised you a go out and have fun trip where I play guide and you fish , let me know if you wanna do it next weekend , later bro , nice catch ...


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Jason, I will accept that trip if I dont have one.. It would be nice for me to be able to sit back and drink cervezas instead of workin!! Appreciate it bro, call me!!


juanpescado said:


> ATTABOY , I didnt make it down that way this weekend but next weekend , look out , remember I promised you a go out and have fun trip where I play guide and you fish , let me know if you wanna do it next weekend , later bro , nice catch ...


----------



## hector200 (Jul 7, 2004)

Great report, nice trout.


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> Jason, I will accept that trip if I dont have one.. It would be nice for me to be able to sit back and drink cervezas instead of workin!! Appreciate it bro, call me!!


You know I will , sat or sun is good for me , i'll supply everything (except your favorite rod ) , hopefully you got a day or afternoon free , even gotta place at the camp for you to crash if the fun gets too fun , i'll call you later this week ...


----------



## D-FATHER&SON (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice catch dudes!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I want to go fishing w/yall. Dustin, where have you been????


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

Mrschasintail said:


> I want to go fishing w/yall. Dustin, where have you been????


Its fun I promise , cant beat fishing with a soldier and a dedicated proud American like Hollis , i'm toying with the idea of a fishing tourney for soldiers about to deploy (my brigade before too much longer) , it would take some work but could be alot of fun , anyone interested in throwing something together let me know , captains draw names for there teams , sponsors , so-on , so-on , any ideas PM me ...


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Count me in bro,, anything i can do let me know!


juanpescado said:


> Its fun I promise , cant beat fishing with a soldier and a dedicated proud American like Hollis , i'm toying with the idea of a fishing tourney for soldiers about to deploy (my brigade before too much longer) , it would take some work but could be alot of fun , anyone interested in throwing something together let me know , captains draw names for there teams , sponsors , so-on , so-on , any ideas PM me ...


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Mrschasintail said:


> I want to go fishing w/yall. Dustin, where have you been????


Hey MCT, I have been chasing them fish around the bays all up and down the coast. Give me a call and we will get back out there and put ya on some fish. You know that we dont like to have much fun when we are out there. LOL

Hey Hollis, it was another great time with ya, partner in crime. LOL Those fish dont have much of a chance when we get together.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

juanpescado said:


> Its fun I promise , cant beat fishing with a soldier and a dedicated proud American like Hollis , i'm toying with the idea of a fishing tourney for soldiers about to deploy (my brigade before too much longer) , it would take some work but could be alot of fun , anyone interested in throwing something together let me know , captains draw names for there teams , sponsors , so-on , so-on , any ideas PM me ...


Make sure you guys let me know when you would like to do this. I am in for sure. Thanks for everything you guys are doing for us. Hollis has told me some great things about you guys and I would like to meet and shake your hand one of these days.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> www.capthollisforrester.com and Capt Dustin Lee @ www.texasbigfish.com


Stay tuned, Hollis and I will both have a new website coming out very soon. We have been running partners for a while now and figured it was time we did something together.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

Is that a galftop I see in there!? lol!



Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> Ok guys heres how well this wonderful weekend started for us. Friday I had Burt Jones and Alan Hill in my boat which was a pleasure to have such wonderful fisherman and hardcore troopers. All 3 of had our own game plan and we all headed in 3 seperate directions the minute we put our wading belts on and slipped out of the boat into the darkness of 5:00 am. Burt stuck tight to the shorelines producing a 6lb speck, 5lb speck and several other trout + his limit of reds throwing assasins. Alan stuck with top-water all day and had nonstop action with his limit + of reds and several trout. Myself, I had to stick it out with top water until noon, and switched over to a mauler with an assasin from then on coming up with a limit + of redfish, and several trout to go along with it.
> Now we go to Saturday with Alan Hill, and my partner in crime Capt. Dustin Lee. Again we will arrive on the shoreline at 5:00 am, and myself completely wore out from the day before, but have to show no weakness to these fellas because I would have been hammered on the whole day from these fellas. The scoop, well we all stuck with top waters until atleast noon, but we all ended up with assasins and picking off grass for the rest of the day, we had no other choice because thats what they wanted. We all caught plenty of trout and probably over 100 redfish between us all. 80 % of the reds we landed were 23" to 29", very few small ones. Just an awesome 2 days for all of us!! www.capthollisforrester.com and Capt Dustin Lee @ www.texasbigfish.com


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

uh , no, ....., dont like the slimy things...


twitch-twitch-reel said:


> Is that a galftop I see in there!? lol!


----------



## imhammer (Oct 13, 2007)

Very nice job there Capt. Hollis! We still hope to get back down there, but it may be a while before my sister gets out of the hospital.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

twitch-twitch-reel said:


> Is that a galftop I see in there!? lol!


Nope, no galftop in there. LOL

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Dustin,

You know you like those slimmers....LOL
Hey by the way no phone call yet??????


----------



## cody layman (Nov 8, 2007)

nice


----------

